# دمتم بود..لدى اسئلة فهل من مجيب^^



## Insha Allah (9 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوتى فى الله مساءكم مبارك

انا مسلمه وبدأت ابحث حول العقيدة المسيحية ولكن هناك اسئلة دارت فى رأسى وقلت بأنكم الأنسب...اتمنى ان تقبلوها بصدر رحب.واتمنى عدم حذف هذا الموضوع كتلك المرة فالقسم للمناقشة وانا لا اعلم لم يتم الحذف!!وعموما..ان تأخرت فى الرد فأعذرونى فأنها فترة دراسة ولا استطيع المتابعة كثيرا
سؤالى حول الأقانيم الثلاثة ,,من المعروف لديكم أن المسيح-عليه السلام- ابن الله وهو إله ولديه انسجام مع ابيه الإله والروح القدس فى ثلاثة أقانيم حسنا.
فالسؤال هنا:عندما كان المسيح فى بطن امه مريم-عليها السلام-هل كان منسجما مع ابيه والروح القدس فى الأقانيم وهو فى بطن أمه؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مايو 2012)

*لكى افهم معنى كلمة منسجما لى سؤال:
هل روحك وعقلك وذاتك منسجمين؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مايو 2012)

*أختي الحبيبة لا أدري كيف تفهمين تعبير "الانسجام" هذا كي أجيبك ، ولكني أؤكد بأن الثالوث المقدس لم ينفصل لكن الابن وحده من تجسد .*
*ولكن كون الابن وحده تجسد لا يعني بأن لاهوت المسيح ناقص لأن الجوهر اللاهوتي واحد .*

*مثال بسيط : مثلث ذهبي ذو ثلاث رؤوس ب ج د .*
*غمسنا الرأس ج بالفضة .*
*ج وحده من غمس لكن جوهر الذهب غير ناقص .*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (9 مايو 2012)

يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله والروح القدس هو روح الله 

الله وكلمته وروحه إله واحد


----------



## الأميرة (9 مايو 2012)

ما معنى انسجام  الأقانيم الثلاثة اقانيم متحده بلا انفصال لأن الطبيعة الالهية غير مركبه
الرجاء توضيح معنى  انسجام 
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 مايو 2012)

+ بدون  تطاول بدون تجريح  
 +ما معنى (دمتم بود)؟! -  هل لها أدنى  معنى  وما هو؟؟!!منتظر إجابة.
 +ما المانع  فى إحترام قوانين المنتدى  هنا ليس* قسم الاجوبة المسيحية على الاسئلة *
هل ممكن نقل الموضوع الى هناك ؟ وما المانع ؟؟منتظر إجابات 
مامعنى ((إنـــــســــــجـــــــام))؟؟؟!!! منتظر إجابات


----------



## Insha Allah (10 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لكى افهم معنى كلمة منسجما لى سؤال:
> هل روحك وعقلك وذاتك منسجمين؟
> *



بتأكيد هناك انسجام  لدرجه أنه لا يمكن الفصل بينهم،لكنه -عليه السلام-ليس عضوا من الاعضاء الحسية حيث أنك عندما كنت في بطن أمك لم تكن منسجما الا مع أمك ..!!وعفوا أذا لم استطع الشرح الوافي فأنا كما أخبرتكم جديدة واريد البحث والتعمق.


----------



## Insha Allah (10 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي الحبيبة لا أدري كيف تفهمين تعبير "الانسجام" هذا كي أجيبك ، ولكني أؤكد بأن الثالوث المقدس لم ينفصل لكن الابن وحده من تجسد .*
> *ولكن كون الابن وحده تجسد لا يعني بأن لاهوت المسيح ناقص لأن الجوهر اللاهوتي واحد .*
> 
> *مثال بسيط : مثلث ذهبي ذو ثلاث رؤوس ب ج د .*
> ...



انا أقصد بالأنسجام اي هناك (ترابط واتصال حسي وفكري) وشكرا على هذا المثال الموضح ولكن ما دفعني لهذا السؤال ان أعرف أذا كان المسيح-عليه السلام- يسير شؤون الكون وهو في بطن أمه-عليها السلام-!!واعتذر مجددا أذا كان هناك التباس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 مايو 2012)

Insha Allah قال:


> بتأكيد هناك انسجام  لدرجه أنه لا يمكن الفصل بينهم،لكنه -عليه السلام-ليس عضوا من الاعضاء الحسية حيث أنك عندما كنت في بطن أمك لم تكن منسجما الا مع أمك ..!!وعفوا أذا لم استطع الشرح الوافي فأنا كما أخبرتكم جديدة واريد البحث والتعمق.


بالرغم من عدم وصول معنى كلمة الانسجام.
أوكد ان المسيحية تؤمن ان الله واحد لاشريك له ويسوع المسيح له هو الله متجسدا.


----------



## Insha Allah (10 مايو 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله والروح القدس هو روح الله
> 
> الله وكلمته وروحه إله واحد



احترم رأيك وسعدت بمرورك.


----------



## Insha Allah (10 مايو 2012)

الأميرة قال:


> ما معنى انسجام  الأقانيم الثلاثة اقانيم متحده بلا انفصال لأن الطبيعة الالهية غير مركبه
> الرجاء توضيح معنى  انسجام
> ​



كما اوضحت من قبل هو اتصال حسي وفكري ذاتي مترابط،


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2012)

Insha Allah قال:


> انا أقصد بالأنسجام اي هناك (ترابط واتصال حسي وفكري) وشكرا على هذا المثال الموضح ولكن ما دفعني لهذا السؤال ان أعرف أذا كان المسيح-عليه السلام- يسير شؤون الكون وهو في بطن أمه-عليها السلام-!!واعتذر مجددا أذا كان هناك التباس


*اختى الحبيبة هقلك شى بسيط جدا  وياريتك تفهمى قصدى
المسيح الالة الحقيقى الذى تجسد فى صورة انسان لكى يخلصنا من الجحيم الابدى ولكى ننؤل الحياة الشركة معاة حيث فرودس النعيم احب اقلك
على سيبل المثال انتى ليكى  ك انسانة ليكى 
جسد وروح ودم
والثلاثة دول فى انسانة واحد صح
هكذا هو ربنا نفس الوضع 
الله== الجسد وهو الكيان 
المسيح الابن === وهو الله الكلمة 
والروح القدس === وهى روح الله 
والثلاثة فى  شخص واحد وبذلك الله بروحة القدوس يستطيع ان يدبر شؤؤن الكون بروحة
الطاهرة وهى بروحة القدوس
فهمتينى اختى الحبيبة اتمنى الاجابة تكون وصلتك وتقبلى تحياتى
*​


----------



## Insha Allah (10 مايو 2012)

الأميرة قال:


> ما معنى انسجام  الأقانيم الثلاثة اقانيم متحده بلا انفصال لأن الطبيعة الالهية غير مركبه
> الرجاء توضيح معنى  انسجام
> ​





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> بالرغم من عدم وصول معنى كلمة الانسجام.
> أوكد ان المسيحية تؤمن ان الله واحد لاشريك له ويسوع المسيح له هو الله متجسدا.



أسفه لعدم التوضيح ولكي اوضح اكثر اي هناك ترابط مع ذات الإلهيه وليس هناك انفصال كونه في بطن أمه،ولدي استفسار ماهو أصدق الكتب المقدسه التي يمكنني قرائتها بدو شك وبأمان ؟؟،باركك الله.


----------



## Insha Allah (10 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اختى الحبيبة هقلك شى بسيط جدا  وياريتك تفهمى قصدى
> المسيح الالة الحقيقى الذى تجسد فى صورة انسان لكى يخلصنا من الجحيم الابدى ولكى ننؤل الحياة الشركة معاة حيث فرودس النعيم احب اقلك
> على سيبل المثال انتى ليكى  ك انسانة ليكى
> جسد وروح ودم
> ...



شكرا لك،باركك الله ولكن الإنسان غير الإله فالإنسان محتاج لهذا كله اما هذا إله فلما يحتاج لكل هذا اليس باستطاعته ان يكون واحد بروح واحد يدبر شؤون الكون فهو منزها عن كل شئ،وشكرا مرة اخرى.


----------



## Insha Allah (10 مايو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> + بدون  تطاول بدون تجريح
> +ما معنى (دمتم بود)؟! -  هل لها أدنى  معنى  وما هو؟؟!!منتظر إجابة.
> +ما المانع  فى إحترام قوانين المنتدى  هنا ليس* قسم الاجوبة المسيحية على الاسئلة *
> هل ممكن نقل الموضوع الى هناك ؟ وما المانع ؟؟منتظر إجابات
> مامعنى ((إنـــــســــــجـــــــام))؟؟؟!!! منتظر إجابات



دمتم بود أي:بقيتم بحب وبأحسن حال،عذرا ليس هناك أي مانع فأنا لم أقصد ذلك وأذا بأستطاعة أحد أن ينقله فجزاه الله خيرا.....


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 مايو 2012)

Insha Allah قال:


> أسفه لعدم التوضيح ولكي اوضح اكثر اي هناك ترابط مع ذات الإلهيه وليس هناك انفصال كونه في بطن أمه،ولدي استفسار ماهو أصدق الكتب المقدسه التي يمكنني قرائتها بدو شك وبأمان ؟؟،باركك الله.


*نعم نحن نؤمن إيمانا كاملا بأن اللاهوت (الله) لم يفارق الناسوت (الانسان يسوع) لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين لأنه حدث إالإتحاد من اللحظة الأولى للحبل العذروى*


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2012)

Insha Allah قال:


> شكرا لك،باركك الله ولكن الإنسان غير الإله فالإنسان محتاج لهذا كله اما هذا إله فلما يحتاج لكل هذا اليس باستطاعته ان يكون واحد بروح واحد يدبر شؤون الكون فهو منزها عن كل شئ،وشكرا مرة اخرى.


*اانا معاكى انو الالة غير الانسان
انا اقصد بالمثل  انك مثلا بدون بدم وروج وجسد مش تبقى انسانة لو نقص فيهم اى شى من الثلاثة دول
وهكذا هو الالة
ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الالة المتجسد فى صورة 
لانة  عظيم سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد
*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2012)

*وزى ما قالك اخونا سمعان الاخميمى كمان للتوضيح مرة اخرة على صحة كلامة
نعم نحن نؤمن  إيمانا كاملا بأن اللاهوت (الله) لم يفارق الناسوت (الانسان يسوع) لحظة  واحدة ولا طرفة عين لأنه حدث إالإتحاد من اللحظة الأولى للحبل العذروى
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مايو 2012)

*بإختصار، هل تقصدين بالإنسجام، الإتحاد الكامل؟!
*


----------



## Insha Allah (11 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *وزى ما قالك اخونا سمعان الاخميمى كمان للتوضيح مرة اخرة على صحة كلامة
> نعم نحن نؤمن  إيمانا كاملا بأن اللاهوت (الله) لم يفارق الناسوت (الانسان يسوع) لحظة  واحدة ولا طرفة عين لأنه حدث إالإتحاد من اللحظة الأولى للحبل العذروى
> *​




انت قلت  إالإتحاد من اللحظة الأولى للحبل العذروى
اى ان الأب كان سباق الأبن فكيف يكون هناك اتحاد بين الأقانيم الثلاثة؟؟؟
وذلك يبطل تيسير الأبن لشؤون الكون مع ابيه!!فمتى قرر الأب ان يكون لديه ولد ومن كان يدير شؤون الكون مع أبيه!!!
الرجاء التوضيح لأن المسأله فيها استفسارات واشياء غامضة:thnk0001:
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Insha Allah (11 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *بإختصار، هل تقصدين بالإنسجام، الإتحاد الكامل؟!
> *



نعم أخى العزيز ​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مايو 2012)

*أختي الحبيبة كلامك خاطئ بالجملة وليس بالتفريق .*
*فمنذ الأزل الذات الإلهية موجودة وموجوده كلمته الذي به خلق كل شيء .*
*لا يوجد في الأقانيم من هو قبل وبعد فالله أزلي ، قبل كل الأزمنة وقبل خلق الزمن .*

*الثالوث ليس قراراً إلهياً ، لأن الله هكذا هو منذ الأزل ثالوث .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*هل تقصدين أن السؤال يصبح كالتالي:

هل كان متحدا مع ابيه والروح القدس وهو فى بطن أمه؟ 		
*


----------



## Insha Allah (11 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *هل تقصدين أن السؤال يصبح كالتالي:
> 
> هل كان متحدا مع ابيه والروح القدس وهو فى بطن أمه؟
> *



نعم شكرا للأيضاح


----------



## Insha Allah (11 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي الحبيبة كلامك خاطئ بالجملة وليس بالتفريق .*
> *فمنذ الأزل الذات الإلهية موجودة وموجوده كلمته التي بها خلق كل شيء .*
> *لا يوجد في الأقانيم من هو قبل وبعد فالله أزلي ، قبل كل الأزمنة وقبل خلق الزمن .*
> 
> *الثالوث ليس قراراً إلهياً ، لأن الله هكذا هو منذ الأزل ثالوث .*



انا حقا لدى اسئلة كثيره ولكن الوقت لا يسمح​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*



			نعم شكرا للأيضاح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم، الكلمة كلاهوت متحد دائماً مع الآب والروح القدس..
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 مايو 2012)

انا متهيئلى كنت كاتب مشاركه هنا ؟​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 مايو 2012)

توضيح جيد جدا الرب يبارككم


----------



## Samir poet (11 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> انا متهيئلى كنت كاتب مشاركه هنا ؟​


*لا مكنتش كاتب اخويا سمعان الرب يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لا مكنتش كاتب اخويا سمعان الرب يسوع يباركك*​


لا كنت كاتب
وشكلها اتحذفت مين حذفها مش مشكله لكن ليه حذفها ؟؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (11 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> لا كنت كاتب
> وشكلها اتحذفت مين حذفها مش مشكله لكن ليه حذفها ؟؟
> ​


*علمى علمك اخويا الغالى مش عارف اقولك لكن ربنا موجود*leasantr​


----------



## Insha Allah (11 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> لا كنت كاتب
> وشكلها اتحذفت مين حذفها مش مشكله لكن ليه حذفها ؟؟
> ​



تستطيع الكتابه مرة أخرى،وأذا كان هناك من حذفها فهو يعرف قدر نفسه!
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*



			تستطيع الكتابه مرة أخرى،وأذا كان هناك من حذفها فهو يعرف قدر نفسه!
بارك الله فيك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أجبتك أختي العزيزة، هل رأيتي الجواب؟
*


----------



## Insha Allah (11 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> أجبتك أختي العزيزة، هل رأيتي الجواب؟
> *



نعم أخي رأيتها،شكرا ولكن لدي أسئله تترتب على هذا السؤال.


----------



## Insha Allah (11 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> أجبتك أختي العزيزة، هل رأيتي الجواب؟
> *



نعم رأيتها شكرا أخي
ولكن لدي أيضا اسئله تترتب على هذا السؤال!أتمني أن لا أزعجكم بكثرتها.


----------



## Samir poet (11 مايو 2012)

Insha Allah قال:


> نعم رأيتها شكرا أخي
> ولكن لدي أيضا اسئله تترتب على هذا السؤال!أتمني أن لا أزعجكم بكثرتها.


*تفضلى اختى ولكن رجاء محبة من مشرفين القسم نقل الموضوع الى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة المسييحية
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

Insha Allah قال:


> نعم أخي رأيتها،شكرا ولكن لدي أسئله تترتب على هذا السؤال.


تفضلي..


----------



## Insha Allah (11 مايو 2012)

مساءكم /صباحكم مبارك بأذن الله اتمنى أن اجد الأجوبه الشافيه حفظكم الله وجعلكم من احبائه الصالحين 
اولا:من المزعوم إن الله تجسد في صورة المسيح عليه السلام،
فهل قال أنا الله المتجسد؟حتى يستطيع الجميع معرفه أنه الله فذلك أمر خطير يترتب عليه عواقب إن لم أومن بها!وأن كان هو الله المتجسد فلماذا لا يظهر بصورة اوضح بدلا من تجسده كأبن  مريم رضى الله عنها فمثلا لماذا لم ينزل من السماء حتى نؤمن جميعا ونقطع الشك باليقين فيكون ذلك اشد تأثير؟؟
بوركتم ^_^​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 مايو 2012)

> اولا:من المزعوم إن الله تجسد في صورة المسيح عليه السلام،


*معلوماتك غير صحيحة بالمرة ده مش مزعوم دى الحقيقة لأننا عندما نتكلم فلانسرد شئ من لدينا لكن كلام الله لنا على فم قديسيه.*


> فهل قال أنا الله المتجسد؟


*نعم قالها حرفيا وأكدها بأفعاله ويمكن الوصول لإجابة سؤالك من خلال استخدام خاصية البحث فى المنتدى.*


> وأن كان هو الله المتجسد فلماذا لا يظهر بصورة اوضح بدلا من تجسده كأبن   مريم رضى الله عنها فمثلا لماذا لم ينزل من السماء حتى نؤمن جميعا ونقطع  الشك باليقين فيكون ذلك اشد تأثير؟؟


*كان لابد أن يأتى من نسل البشر لكى يفدى جنس البشر من خطاياهم.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مايو 2012)

إقتباس  
 ((هل قال أنا الله المتجسد؟حتى يستطيع الجميع معرفه أنه الله فذلك أمر خطير يترتب عليه عواقب إن لم أومن بها!وأن كان هو الله المتجسد فلماذا لا يظهر بصورة اوضح بدلا من تجسده كأبن مريم رضى الله عنها فمثلا لماذا لم ينزل من السماء حتى نؤمن جميعا ونقطع الشك باليقين فيكون ذلك اشد تأثير؟؟)))
إنتهى  الإقتباس
--------------------------------------------------
الرد
+هذا ما قاله  إبليس المــُجرّب :::- إطرح نفسك  والملائكة يجب أن تحملك - وإن كنت إبن الله فأمر الحجارة أن تصير خبزاً -    ففى فكر الشيطان والذى لا يزال موجوداً يجب أن  يكون  المسيح إبن الله  مستعرضا لعضلاته و-إلا  فلا يكون إبن الله.
أول إجابة هى : نعم الرب يسوع المسيح قال  بأفعاله  أولاً وبتعاليمه ثانياً  أنه هو المسيح يسوع ربنا  ومخلصنا وفادينا وأنه هو إبن الله الموجود في كيانه واحداً فيه كل حين , المولود منه قبل كل الدهور  والخارج منه آتياً إلى العالم  .خبزاً أتياً من السماء ليأكل منه الانسان ولا يموت ويشرب منه ولا يعطش إلى الابد  , وهو نور العالم الموجود مع كل أولاده فى كل إجتماعاتهم التعبدية والدراسية  فى كل الاوقات وكل الازمان.
---------------------------------------------
لازم يكون المسيح مولود   من المرأءة  - --- لإن نسل المرأءه يجب أن يسحق رأس الحية.
لابد أن يشابههنا فى كل شئ  دون الخطية وحدها.
لابد أن يكون  من بيت إبراهيم -خليل الرحمن -الموعود بإن  بنسله تتبارك كل أمم الارض ---الذى آءمن بالله الذى يحيي الموتى
لابد أن يكون من نسل  إسحق الذبيح طائع أبيه الذى قدم مشيئة أبيه على مشيئته  وحمل الحطب والنار بيديه   وصعد للمذبح الذى بناه والده بمنتهى  الامتثال والاذعان -ورجع من المذبح سليماً حياً  يرزق ناجياً .
-لابد أن يكون من نسل يعقوب الذى بارك يهوذا ولده وخبره بإنه لا ولن يزول صولجان ملك من رؤساءئه من الاسبط الا حين يأتى  شيلوه الذى له- الذى يستحق خضوع كل الشعوب والامم.
لابد أن يكون أتياً    من  بنى أسرائيل من  أؤتمنوا على التوحيد والوحى والشريعة والنبوة .
-لابد ان يأتى من نسل داود الملك  النبي المصل   العابد  الخاشع  -الذى عانى مطاردة الطاغوت وإطهاده له.
+++ المسيح لازم يكون من ذات جوهرنا وطبيعتنا  ليقدسها  ويصلحها  ويطهرها  ---ويكون شفيعاً فينا  .وكفارةً لنا مناً وفيه فدائنا.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مايو 2012)

مجرد مثال   على وجود  مواضيع  سابقة فى المنتدى تدور   حول  ذات  الموضوع    وبنعمة المسيح  قدم  الروح القدوس الاجابات  عديده  هنا فى منتدانا المبارك.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201905
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202887
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200425


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 مايو 2012)

Insha Allah قال:


> ​





Insha Allah قال:


> انت قلت إالإتحاد من اللحظة الأولى للحبل العذروى
> اى ان الأب كان سباق الأبن فكيف يكون هناك اتحاد بين الأقانيم الثلاثة؟؟؟
> وذلك يبطل تيسير الأبن لشؤون الكون مع ابيه!!فمتى قرر الأب ان يكون لديه ولد ومن كان يدير شؤون الكون مع أبيه!!!
> الرجاء التوضيح لأن المسأله فيها استفسارات واشياء غامضة:thnk0001:​
> ...





الاخت الكريمة الاخ سمعان كان كلامه واضح باتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت (الجسد ) وليس اتحاد الاب بالابن الازلى 
والبنوة ليست بنوة زمنية بمعنى اقنوم يسبق اخر لكنها بنوة ازليه 
الله ليس فى محيط الزمن والاقانيم الثلاثه ازليه اى قبل الزمن اما حينما نتكلم عن الزمن فنتكلم بما يوجد فى اطار الزمن وهو الناسوت 
فهمتى حاجة ؟؟


----------



## Insha Allah (12 مايو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> مجرد مثال   على وجود  مواضيع  سابقة فى المنتدى تدور   حول  ذات  الموضوع    وبنعمة المسيح  قدم  الروح القدوس الاجابات  عديده  هنا فى منتدانا المبارك.
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201905
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202887
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200425



شكــرآ باركـك الله :big35:​


----------



## Insha Allah (12 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> الاخت الكريمة الاخ سمعان كان كلامه واضح باتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت (الجسد ) وليس اتحاد الاب بالابن الازلى
> والبنوة ليست بنوة زمنية بمعنى اقنوم يسبق اخر لكنها بنوة ازليه
> الله ليس فى محيط الزمن والاقانيم الثلاثه ازليه اى قبل الزمن اما حينما نتكلم عن الزمن فنتكلم بما يوجد فى اطار الزمن وهو الناسوت
> فهمتى حاجة ؟؟



جـزاك الله خيرآ...على الأيضاح,نعم فهمت:36_1_11:
دمــت بـود أخى العزيز​


----------



## The JooDY (13 مايو 2012)

بالرغم من هذه الردود إلا انه لايقبل العقل بها،فالحديث نفسه والأجوبه غير مقنعه!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

حينما نقدم أجوبتنا   ويبقي (العقل )  رافض التصديق والانصياع   نتأكد أن الرفض  رفضا كيدياً (والاجوبة غيرمقنعة )  نفهم إننا بإزاء عقول من  عينة  صاد  ونون  وما يسطرون  كلا بل انتا ممصدق  نفهم  تماما التعسف والكيد والتصنع والتكلف والافتراء.  
نترك هذه (العقول )  إلى مصير محتوم   -مصير إجتماعى مصير دينيوى مصير أبدى  أسود.
خليكو  فى اللى  ((عقولكم )) مقتنعة به


----------



## ++Narawas++ (13 مايو 2012)

Insha Allah قال:


> احترم رأيك وسعدت بمرورك.



هذا ليس رأي هذا إيماننا


----------



## Insha Allah (14 مايو 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> هذا ليس رأي هذا إيماننا



 و أنا احترمه


----------



## Insha Allah (14 مايو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> حينما نقدم أجوبتنا   ويبقي (العقل )  رافض التصديق والانصياع   نتأكد أن الرفض  رفضا كيدياً (والاجوبة غيرمقنعة )  نفهم إننا بإزاء عقول من  عينة  صاد  ونون  وما يسطرون  كلا بل انتا ممصدق  نفهم  تماما التعسف والكيد والتصنع والتكلف والافتراء.
> نترك هذه (العقول )  إلى مصير محتوم   -مصير إجتماعى مصير دينيوى مصير أبدى  أسود.
> خليكو  فى اللى  ((عقولكم )) مقتنعة به



أخي نحن نتحدث بكل عقلانيه ومنطق،فمثلا في الكتاب المقدس نجد الأسفار عديدة وفي مقدمه السفر "الكاتب مجهول" فكيف نعتبر كتابات شخص مجهول جاءت بالوحى الإلهي؟فعندما يكون الكاتب مجهول فأن مصادر تعاليمه مجهوله كذلك!


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مايو 2012)

Insha Allah قال:


> أخي نحن نتحدث بكل عقلانيه ومنطق،فمثلا في الكتاب المقدس نجد الأسفار عديدة وفي مقدمه السفر "الكاتب مجهول" فكيف نعتبر كتابات شخص مجهول جاءت بالوحى الإلهي؟فعندما يكون الكاتب مجهول فأن مصادر تعاليمه مجهوله كذلك!


تفكير غيرم نطقي وغير سوي، 
أولا: هى مجهولة لمن؟!!
ثانيا: ما معنى "مجهولة" تحديداً؟
ثالثا: كيف يمكن نعرف "كاتبها"؟ أي ما هى الطريقة التي من المفترض أن تعرفنا على كاتبها؟


----------



## Insha Allah (15 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تفكير غيرم نطقي وغير سوي،
> أولا: هى مجهولة لمن؟!!
> ثانيا: ما معنى "مجهولة" تحديداً؟
> ثالثا: كيف يمكن نعرف "كاتبها"؟ أي ما هى الطريقة التي من المفترض أن تعرفنا على كاتبها؟



اولا:​مجهوله لمــن>>كاتــبها حيث معظم الأسفار لا تكشف حقيقة كاتبها أنظر:سفر القضاة يحتمل ان يكون صموئيل,اخبار الايام 1 و 2 محتمل ان يكون عزرا قد جمعها
وغيرها نحن اذن امام كتب لا نعرف كتابها وتكرار عبارات"تنسب، يحتمل، مجهول، ليس معروفا بالتحديد"!!
ثانيا:مجهولة:اى ليس لها دليل حقيقى يثبت ان هذا كاتبها.
ثالثا:يمكننا معرفة كاتبها اذا كان هناك تعريف صحيح بأن هذا كاتبها لا احتملات لا وجود لها,وايضا كان من المفترض وجود كتاب مقدس واحد بكلمة واحد لا اراء اكثر من كتاب,وتناقضات بين الأسفار الا يدل هذا على عدم توحد الكلمة!!والأمر الغريب
كيف تضاف اسفار الى الكتاب المقدس بعد 300 عام من ولادة المسيح عليه السلام؟؟؟ و هل كانت كلمة الله ناقصة طيلة الوقت السابق.
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2012)

Insha Allah قال:


> اولا:​مجهوله لمــن>>كاتــبها حيث معظم الأسفار لا تكشف حقيقة كاتبها أنظر:سفر القضاة يحتمل ان يكون صموئيل,اخبار الايام 1 و 2 محتمل ان يكون عزرا قد جمعها
> وغيرها نحن اذن امام كتب لا نعرف كتابها وتكرار عبارات"تنسب، يحتمل، مجهول، ليس معروفا بالتحديد"!!
> ثانيا:مجهولة:اى ليس لها دليل حقيقى يثبت ان هذا كاتبها.
> ثالثا:يمكننا معرفة كاتبها اذا كان هناك تعريف صحيح بأن هذا كاتبها لا احتملات لا وجود لها,وايضا كان من المفترض وجود كتاب مقدس واحد بكلمة واحد لا اراء اكثر من كتاب,وتناقضات بين الأسفار الا يدل هذا على عدم توحد الكلمة!!والأمر الغريب
> ...


*يا أخى الأسفار غير مجهولة الهوية بل هويتها جميعها تعود إلى وحى روح الله القدوس الخالق القوى العظيم فإن كانت بعض الأسفار كتبها فلان أو علان وهناك إختلاف على كاتبها فهذا بأى حال من الأحوال لا ينتقص من قدسيتها أو كونها وحى إلهى لأنها وإن كان لدينا نحن اختلاف فى عصرنا لطول الفترة الزمنيه  فمن المؤكد ان الكاتب كان معروفا فى جيل الكتابه والاجيال التاليه التى تلته صدقنى .
بالنسبة لجزء إضافة أسفار بعد 300 عام منتظر برهانك على هذا التدليس مع العلم أن آخر ماكتب من الكتاب المقدس كان فى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى . منتظر حجتك.*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (15 مايو 2012)

*أولا القسم خطأ 
القسم الصحيح هو قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية
ثانيا الموضوع تحول إلى أسئلة أخرى بعد أن كان أسئلة عن الثالوث المقدس
ثالثا لا يوجد أي سفر كاتبه مجهول فكل الأسفار معروفة كاتبها 
أنت تنقلي كلامك من المنتديات الإسلامية الجاهلة التي تحارب كلمة الله 
وهي لا تعطي الحقيقة أبدا

شهدت بقية الاسفار العهد القديم ان صموئيل وجاد وناثان الانبياء هم كتبة سفر صموئيل الاول والثاني
سفر اخبار الايام الاول 29
29: 29 و امور داود الملك الاولى و الاخيرة هي مكتوبة في اخبار صموئيل الرائي و اخبار ناثان النبي و اخبار جاد الرائي

 سفر أخبار الأيام الأول والثاني فكاتبهم عزرا ولا يوجد أي أختلاف في كاتبه
أدخلي هنا وستجدين الإجابة والأدلة

سفر القضاة كاتبه صموئيل وهذا مذكور في سفر صموئيل الأول

سفر صموئيل الاول 10
25 فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة، وكتبه في السفر ووضعه أمام الرب. ثم أطلق صموئيل جميع الشعب كل واحد إلى بيته


*


----------



## خادم البتول (15 مايو 2012)

فقط إضافة بسيطة للأخت الغالية، لأن هذه شبهة بدأت تنشط فيما يبدو هذه الأيام: سيان عرفنا كاتب السفر أو لم نعرف يخضع تحديد "الوحي الإلهي" *لخمسة معايير متوازية تعمل معا في كل سفر*، وبالتالي لا يتقرر ذلك فقط بمعرفة كاتب السفر. كاتب السفر هو نفسه معيار واحد منها، ولكن "*قانونية*" السفر لا تتوقف على ذلك فقط وإنما *على المعايير الخمسة معا* (السلطان والنبوة والموثوقية والقوة والقبول). هذه المعايير تحددت على هذا النحو مبكرا، تحديدا بعد سقوط أورشليم عام 70 م، وقد تعهد بها لاحقا *جميع الآباء الأوائل دون استثناء*. ذلك كله ـ أختي الغالية ـ لا ينفي بالطبع أن الأمر صعب الفهم نسبيا على العقل المسلم (الذي اعتاد على كاتب واحد لكتاب واحد). لذلك ربما يحتاج الشرح لدرجة الإقناع التام دراسة مفصلة، ولكن يكفي الإشارة هنا إلى 3 اعتبارات مبدئية: *أولا* عدد الأنبياء الذين قد يجتمعون في زمن واحد (وقد يكون معظمهم كذبة)، *ثانيا *طبيعة الثقافة الشفهية السائدة في تلك العصور المبكرة، *ثالثا *مفهوم النبوة نفسه (ومن ثم مفهوم الوحي) والذي يختلف هنا عنه في الإسلام. فرجاء يا أختي الغالية لا تكرري فقط كل ما تجدين هنا أو هناك دون علم أو على الأقل سؤال.  


 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مايو 2012)

> اولا:​مجهوله لمــن>>كاتــبها  حيث معظم الأسفار لا تكشف حقيقة كاتبها أنظر:سفر القضاة يحتمل ان يكون  صموئيل,اخبار الايام 1 و 2 محتمل ان يكون عزرا قد جمعها


يا اخت، ركزي في السؤال، مجهولة لمن؟ اي من الذي يجهل هذا؟



> ثانيا:مجهولة:اى ليس لها دليل حقيقى يثبت ان هذا كاتبها.


من قال ان هذا هو معنى كلمة مجهولة؟ ممكن تقتبسي من المصدر تعريف هذا اللفظ؟!!

ما معنى "دليل حقيقي"؟ اي ما هو الدليل الحقيقي هذا الذي يثبت؟



> ثالثا:يمكننا معرفة كاتبها اذا كان هناك تعريف صحيح بأن هذا كاتبها لا احتملات لا وجود لها


هذا ليس جواب على سؤالي، 
يعني لو كل الكتب قالت ان كاتبها هو كذا، يكون كاتبها هو كذا؟ يعني هل تأخذي معيار "أتساق كل الآراء" دليل على المعرفة اليقينية؟



> وايضا كان من المفترض وجود كتاب مقدس واحد بكلمة واحد لا اراء اكثر من كتاب


ومن الذي أوجب هذا الذي تدعيه؟
 ألا يوجد في قرأنك سور؟



> وتناقضات بين الأسفار الا يدل هذا على عدم توحد الكلمة!!


ما هذا التشتيت؟ هلا توقفتي عن التشتيت والكلام في أمر معين؟!!
تريدي الكلام عن الكاتب ام عن التناقضات المزعومة؟



> والأمر الغريب
> كيف تضاف اسفار الى الكتاب المقدس بعد 300 عام من ولادة المسيح عليه السلام؟؟؟ و هل كانت كلمة الله ناقصة طيلة الوقت السابق.


ما هذا السفة الحواري؟ هل تتنقلي من نقطة لنقطة بكلام مبهم؟!!

إثبتي على نقطة واحدة وناقشيها ثم ننتقل "لخرافة" أخرى من الخرافات التي وضعتيها


----------



## The JooDY (16 مايو 2012)

*أين هو الإنجيل!!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخوتي أنا ارى أن المشكله ليست في متى كتب الإنجيل أو مامدته هل كان قبل المسيح-عليه السلام- أو بعده؟؟
السؤال الذي يستحق الأستفسار عنه والذي يجب الأجابه عليه:أين هو الإنجيل!


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (16 مايو 2012)

*متابعة................. اخي العزيز (الانجيل) هو في كل مسيحي حقيقي يعيشه من خلال معايشته مع الناس حوله ,وهو في كل كنيسة,وفي كل بيت مسيحي ,وفي الكون كله, هو في الكواكب التي تدور في مجراتها بانتظام ,هو في تعاقب الليل والنهار ,هو الشمس في النهار والقمر والنجوم في الليل, هو في البحار والقارات,,هو في الطيور والاسماك ,هو فيك انت بروحك وجسدك .............لان الانجيل هو كلمة الله الحيةموجود وحي في كل هذه الاشياء*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2012)

The JooDY قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أخوتي أنا ارى أن المشكله ليست في متى كتب الإنجيل أو مامدته هل كان قبل المسيح-عليه السلام- أو بعده؟؟
> السؤال الذي يستحق الأستفسار عنه والذي يجب الأجابه عليه:أين هو الإنجيل!



ها هو الإنجيل





​







​


----------



## The JooDY (16 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ها هو الإنجيل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اهذا هو  الإنجيل!!عهد قديم وعهد جديد!! الإنجيل هو كتاب الله لا اختلاف فيه انزله الله سبحانه الى سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام
{ وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى بن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة، وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتقين وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون }.
فالله حفظه وتركه للإنسان ولكن الإنسان عصى فقد كان سبب  ضياعه"!!واكبر دليل هو التناقض الكبير بين الأسفار ولا اعلم لم الأنكار فنصوص الأسفار واضحه والأختلاف واضح.
اسأل الله الحى القيوم الذى لا تأخذه سنه ولا نوم أن يهيدنا واياكم ويخرجنا من الظلمات إلى النور اللهم آميين.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2012)

The JooDY قال:


> اهذا هو  الإنجيل!!عهد قديم وعهد جديد!! الإنجيل هو كتاب الله لا اختلاف فيه انزله الله سبحانه الى سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام



*يا ابنى انت يتتكلم على سيدك عيسى ده ما يخصنيش لكن اللى يخصنى رب المجد يسوع المسيح اللى طول عمره ماكتب انجيل لأنه ببساطه هو محور الإنجيل الذى تناقلته البشريه عبر تعليم التلاميذ والرسل ثم دون لنا التلاميذ هذا الانجيل لانقل لنا البشاره السارة.
منتظر منك عن فكره نسخة من انجيل عيسى بتاعك ده.*


> واكبر دليل هو التناقض الكبير بين الأسفار ولا اعلم لم الأنكار فنصوص الأسفار واضحه والأختلاف واضح.


*إذا كان لديك ماتسميه تناقض فهو مجرد سوء فهم لأو مجرد شبهه تم الرد عليعا الآف المرات.*


> اسأل الله الحى القيوم الذى لا تأخذه سنه ولا نوم أن يهيدنا واياكم ويخرجنا من الظلمات إلى النور اللهم آميين.


*يهديكم ياريت ده هيبقى لأكبر خبر مفرح للبشريه، أما بالنسيه لينا فهو هدانا بالفعل من أكترمن 20 قرن.*


----------



## The JooDY (17 مايو 2012)

> سمعان الاخميمى





> يا ابنى انت يتتكلم على سيدك عيسى ده ما يخصنيش لكن اللى يخصنى رب المجد يسوع المسيح اللى طول عمره ماكتب انجيل لأنه ببساطه هو محور الإنجيل الذى تناقلته البشريه عبر تعليم التلاميذ والرسل ثم دون لنا التلاميذ هذا الانجيل لانقل لنا البشاره السارة.


اولآ انا فتاة^_^,ولماذا هذا التعب اليس الله بقادر أنزاله من دون حاجة لمجموعة تلاميذ.


> منتظر منك عن فكره نسخة من انجيل عيسى بتاعك ده.


إنجيلنا ضاع وتم تحريفه لماذا لا تريدون ان تفهموا!!
والإناجيل الموجودة حاليا ليست بحالتها الحقيقية فقد أنزل الله قوله{وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجاً وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَـكِن لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُم فَاسْتَبِقُوا الخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى الله مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعاً فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ }المائدة48
وهذا هو التفسير وانا التى فسرته بنفسى حتى لاتقول بأنه نسخ
التفسير:وأنزلنا اليك(ايها الرسول)القرآن,بالحق يشهد على صدق الكتب التى أنزلت قبله وهى التوراة والإنجيل فهي كتب الله,وموضحا لصحه الكتب التى سبقت ومابها من تحريف معرفا لبعض شرائعها(التوراة والإنجيل)فاحكم بين المحتكمين إليك من اليهود بما إنزله الله فى القرآن ولا تذهب عن الحق الذى أمرك الله به  إلى أهوائهم,فقد قضينا لكل أمه شريعه,ومنهج واضحا يسلكونه.فلو شاء الله لجعل شرائعكم واحدة ,ولكن الله خالف بينكم ليختبركم,فيظهر المطيع الصالح والعاصى,فأسرعوا إلى ماهو خير لكم فى الدنيا والأخرة بالعمل بما فى القرآن,فأن مضيركم إلى الله ,فينبئكم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون ويجزى كل أنسان بعمله.
*



			إذا كان لديك ماتسميه تناقض فهو مجرد سوء فهم لأو مجرد شبهه تم الرد عليعا الآف المرات.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
سوء فهم!!!اين سوء الفهم!!


> يهديكم ياريت ده هيبقى لأكبر خبر مفرح للبشريه، أما بالنسيه لينا فهو هدانا بالفعل من أكترمن 20 قرن.


"إنك لا تهدي مَن أحببت ، ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ، وهو أعلم بالمهتدين"​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2012)

> اولآ انا فتاة^_^,ولماذا هذا التعب اليس الله بقادر أنزاله من دون حاجة لمجموعة تلاميذ.


*فكرة الوحى فى اليهودية والمسيحية تختلف عنها فى الإسلام الله لاينزل كتبا ولكنه يلهم قديسية ليكتبوا مايريد أن يقدمه للبشر من وصايا وتعاليم.*


> إنجيلنا ضاع وتم تحريفه لماذا لا تريدون ان تفهموا!!


*لانعبد إلها ضعيفا غيرقادرا على حماية كتبه أى إله هذا.
عندما يتكلم المسلمون عن تحريف الكتاب ندعهم يهزون لأنه مجرد كلام مطلق على عواهله من قوم حيارى هداهم الله.*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (24 مايو 2012)

> *إنجيلنا ضاع وتم تحريفه لماذا لا تريدون ان تفهموا!!*



كلما أسمع الإنجيل محرف أضحك عليكم لا يوجد أي دليل لا في القران ولا في الاحاديث ان الانجيل محرف بالعكس القرآن شهد أن الإنجيل والتوراة فيهم هدى ونور
اتفرجي على هذه الحلقة واوعدك تغيري رأيك 

المفأجاة محمد في زمنه كان الكتاب المقدس صحيح بعهديه الجديد والقديم
[YOUTUBE]eVJFpL0ENFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------

